
Max Levchin Awards 2nd Annual Prize for Advancements in Real-World Cryptography - tptacek
http://press-release.levchinprize.com/
======
tptacek
The prizes went to Joan Daemen, for AES and SHA-3 (on stage, Levchin pointed
out that his interest in cryptography had been piqued by a xeroxed copy of DES
when he was in school, and that it was an honor to present an award to one of
the people who replaced the DES), and --- more notably, I think --- to Moxie
Marlinspike and Trevor Perrin for their work on Signal.

Last year's winners were Phil Rogaway (a cryptographer of repute comparable to
that of Daemen) and the miTLS team (of Triple Handshake, SMACK, FREAK, Logjam,
and SLOTH fame).

